# Tapatalk advert on top of iPad screen



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2013)

A Tapatalk advert bar, a great big grey bar, has appeard across the top of the screen when I veiw the site on my iPad. It's the first time I've seen it this morning.

I can t seem to move it, the little x close button does not work, nor does the "veiw" button.

It's very annoying, any ideas how to get rid of it?


----------



## MattHB (26 Feb 2013)

X works for me


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2013)

Nope, it won't go away, I've never seen it before is a new thing?


----------



## zizou (26 Feb 2013)

The x doesnt work for me either


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2013)

Not just me then. It I can't open the advert either, not that I want too.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (26 Feb 2013)

Shaun upgraded the version of Tapatalk installed on the forums this morning so it maybe something to do with that PM him and ask him.


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Feb 2013)

The close button worked for me once I stretched the screen to a large size. Nether of the other two buttons did anything.

Android 4.2.2


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2013)

MossCommuter said:


> The close button worked for me once I stretched the screen to a large size. Nether of the other two buttons did anything.
> 
> Android 4.2.2


 
I tried that too, and shrinking the screen, and clearing the cache, and turning it around. It had been vexing me somewhat, so I went and had a cold shower.


----------



## musa (26 Feb 2013)

X worked for me. Strange


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2013)

I wonder of its different types of devices?

I have an original iPad


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Feb 2013)

It soon went away with a jab on the X for me on ipad 3. Tapatalk is a great app actually, I've tried _not _using it for a few days and I'm finding the browser version a bit fiddly by comparison.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> It soon went away with a jab on the X for me on ipad 3. Tapatalk is a great app actually, I've tried _not _using it for a few days and I'm finding the browser version a bit fiddly by comparison.


 
I've even tried t jab the X with one of those special iPad pens, that didn't work.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Feb 2013)

CarlP said:


> I've even tried t jab the X with one of those special iPad pens, that didn't work.


 
Which browser? I use the Chrome browser on my ipad, partly so that my wife and do what the hell she wants with Safari but mostly because it works very well indeed. Using Chrome is also an easy way of syncing passwords and whatnot across all my devices and computers.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Which browser? I use the Chrome browser on my ipad, partly so that my wife and do what the hell she wants with Safari but mostly because it works very well indeed. Using Chrome is also an easy way of syncing passwords and whatnot across all my devices and computers.


 
Safari, I don't want to change anything.


----------



## redcard (26 Feb 2013)

I'm using Chrome on the iPad and have the same issue


----------



## Theseus (26 Feb 2013)

Another one here with the problem on an iPod using the Chrome browser. I hope that was legible because I can't see the text box as I type this. The advert is in the way so this could be random scribbling.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2013)

It's still there, and is really quite annoying.


----------



## Gary E (26 Feb 2013)

The X worked for me on an iPad 4 using Chrome.

Is Tapatalk any good? I noticed that there are 2 versions (the normal one and a HD version for iPad, needless to say the HD one costs more lol)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Feb 2013)

Gary E said:


> The X worked for me on an iPad 4 using Chrome.
> 
> Is Tapatalk any good? I noticed that there are 2 versions (the normal one and a HD version for iPad, needless to say the HD one costs more lol)


 
I like the HD app, I find it's just easier to jab at than the little links in the browser.


----------



## TVC (26 Feb 2013)

I've got it on my Samsung Galaxy, can't get rid of it, very irritating, when I zoom in on a topic it fills half the screen.


----------



## Gary E (26 Feb 2013)

Hmm, that's the problem, I keep getting mixed reviews so can't decide whether to get the app or not. I suppose I could always delete the app if I don't get on with it.


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Feb 2013)

Original iPad here and the X got rid of it for me.


----------



## TVC (26 Feb 2013)

Why is it there in the first place, it's just google sanctioned spam


----------



## Fnaar (26 Feb 2013)

It's trying to tell you to get an Android device. Or is it Shimano?


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2013)

Make it go away someone it's getting on my tats


----------



## Beebo (26 Feb 2013)

I cant get rid either, on an ipad 4. I didnt see it on my laptop.
It is very annoying.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2013)

Does Shaun know about it?


----------



## Gary E (26 Feb 2013)

Seems odd that people are experiencing different things on essentially the same equipment. It popped up once on mine (iPad 4 using Chrome), I hit the X and it went away and hasn't come up again.


----------



## TVC (26 Feb 2013)

Looks like if the buttons work you can banish it. But the buttons don't work on my Galaxy tab.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2013)

I have just loaded Google Chrome onto the iPad, It has made no difference.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2013)

In fact want happens if I keep tapping the little x the page scrolls down. Most odd.


----------



## Beebo (26 Feb 2013)

CarlP said:


> In fact want happens if I keep tapping the little x the page scrolls down. Most odd.


Same here.


----------



## Markymark (26 Feb 2013)

ahhhjh, it won't go away!!


----------



## Lee_M (26 Feb 2013)

yup Ive got it now and it wont go away

really annoying


----------



## Spartak (26 Feb 2013)

What's more annoying is they want to charge me £1.99 to download the app ???


----------



## Gary E (26 Feb 2013)

....or £2.99 for the HD version for the iPad!!!


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2013)

Gary E said:


> ....or £2.99 for the HD version for the iPad!!!



Stuff that, it worked perfectly well yesterday, why can't I have it back the way it was?


----------



## Lee_M (26 Feb 2013)

why buy an app if the ad doesnt even work properly?


----------



## TVC (26 Feb 2013)

No, it's even screwed up tbe editing feature. SHAUN, This s
Is screwing uo yuyour forum, please uninstall taoatalk 1.5 until they sort it out.


----------



## Shaun (26 Feb 2013)

Can one of you (who can't disable it) please take a screenshot and post it (for iPad click the power and action button at the same time).


----------



## Shaun (26 Feb 2013)

Oh, and can you please confirm that you are properly logged in to CC in Tapatalk - that you're not viewing as a guest?


----------



## Shaun (27 Feb 2013)

Does it look like this?


----------



## redcard (27 Feb 2013)

That's the one, Shaun. And I was logged in.


----------



## Shaun (27 Feb 2013)

There's an ongoing support thread at Tapatalk - I've posted your experiences and asked for a fix, but if one doesn't come by tomorrow evening I'll revert back to the previous version until they sort it.


----------



## MattHB (27 Feb 2013)

iPad 2 here and no problems.

Incidentally, tapatalk is an amazing app. Although not so needed in here because of the great forum software Shaun uses. It's far the best forum engine I've seen, and I've written a couple.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Feb 2013)

Aaaaaaaarrrrrrgggghhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Lee_M (27 Feb 2013)

I'm confused by your message Shaun. I've not even got tapatalk installed - so I assumed that was why I was getting the message


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Feb 2013)

Lee_M said:


> I'm confused by your message Shaun. I've not even got tapatalk installed - so I assumed that was why I was getting the message


 
Same here, no TapaTalk, but I've still got that annoying message:

Here is a screen shot for my iPad.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Feb 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Aaaaaaaarrrrrrgggghhhhhhh!!!!!


 
_And _may I add for emphasis a

*Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!*


----------



## Shaun (27 Feb 2013)

It is being generate from the Tapatalk add-on that is installed here, on the CC server - which is generating the prompt on your device browser. Once they fix it and I update the add-on on the CC server it should remove the notice.

It used to be a simple popup notification and when you clicked "Cancel" it went away and stopped pestering you, buy they've obviously changed tack and decided to go with this banner thingy now.

The point though, is it should still be easy to dismiss the notice and it's obviously _sticking_ for some people, so I'll revert to a previous version tonight if they don't provide a fix today.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Feb 2013)

Shaun said:


> It is being generate from the Tapatalk add-on that is installed here, on the CC server - which is generating the prompt on your device. Once they fix it and I update the add-on on the CC server it should remove the notice.
> 
> It used to be a simply browser-based popup notification and when you clicked "Cancel" it went away and stopped pestering you, buy they've obviously changed tack and decided to go with this banner thingy now.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Shaun, It might be worth noting that the "View" option does not work either.


----------



## Lee_M (27 Feb 2013)

CarlP said:


> Thanks Shaun, It might be worth noting that the "View" option does not work either.


 
Same here, it actually looks like a jpeg of a window rather than an active window tbh


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Feb 2013)

Lee_M said:


> Same here, it actually looks like a jpeg of a window rather than an active window tbh


 Good point, it does.


----------



## Shaun (27 Feb 2013)

I think it's an overlay image that isn't disappearing like it should - the trigger to hide it obviously isn't working for some devices/platforms.

I can't do anything at the moment but will sort tonight.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Feb 2013)

Another thing I have notice today with that banners is that when you go to different threads on the site ipthe banners goes to the middle of the page stays there for about second then goes back to the top, I've also notices that the display is jerky and pages take longer to load.


----------



## Shaun (27 Feb 2013)

I've uploaded a modified file that properly reports the version number back to Tapatalk but not sure if they've _tweaked_ anything else in the process (they've not responded to the support thread I posted in).

Could one or more of you who are experiencing this problem check it now for me please and if it's still playing up I'll overwrite it with the previous working version.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Feb 2013)

Nothing has changed.


----------



## albion (27 Feb 2013)

Wasn't there some change of requirements at Apple, helping encouraging app developers to use the Apple ad system?


edit - skip that. I see now it is a web advert, not an app advert.


----------



## Shaun (27 Feb 2013)

CarlP said:


> Nothing has changed.


 
Okay, I'll roll it back. Give me a few mins.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Feb 2013)

Shaun said:


> Okay, I'll roll it back. Give me a few mins.



Ta.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Feb 2013)

Yay! Heh heh Heh yeah yeah yeah! It's gone! Thank you Shaun!


----------



## Shaun (27 Feb 2013)

Okay, rolled back to version 1.3 for now. I'll upgrade again once they've fixed it.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Feb 2013)

The display is not so jumpy now either.


----------

